# Barred rocks attract presators?



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Why do my barred rocks seem to become predator food faster then my Rhode Island reds? Is this just a me thing? I have now hopefully solved all the gaps and places a predator can get into, hoping no more ladies turn up missing.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No idea that doesn't happen here. I loose my ducks most often then after them its usually the white birds that get targeted.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't know WHY is is...._BUT...._
my Barred Rock is the quickest of all my chickens.....
....and, therefore....I suspect.....
the MOST likely to avoid a Predator.

could be just "individual birds" ?

In School...there were MANY athletes _FASTER _than me.
( but MANY never went as far....)
*Ha-Ha !
*-ReTIRED- 
*P.S. *Near impossible to figure on any of that.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I figured that there was not a correlation, other then pecking order, and those ones happened to be closest to the grabby fingures


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe they're just more curious and so likely to go out on their own exploring. Mine don't attract predators but they are sure into everything. They're teaching the old ones some new tricks!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

That's totally weird that you say this!! I could easily trip over a barred rock in the yard, to me they seem to blend in, but except for one hen, a golden comet some years ago, EVERY single chicken I have EVER had killed by a hawk strike has been a barred rock!! Maybe to predators they are easier to see. I have had white Delawares, RIR's, production reds, black australorps, silver laced wyandottes, americanas, but the barred rocks are the ones that have been hit by hawks.

Go figure.


----------

